# Metagrid vs Quadro



## composerguy78 (Jan 13, 2018)

i have Quadro but I see Metagrid seems like the more popular app. 

Should I switch to Metagrid?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Havoc911 (Jan 13, 2018)

If you have an Avid account, you could try their free Pro Tools Control app, which is very similar to metagrid/metafader. The app will work in any DAW that supports EUCON (like Cubase).


----------



## composerguy78 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## composerguy78 (Jan 13, 2018)

I’m actually looking for something that does midi cc and also key switches and that kind of thing not really for mixing to be honest.

The touch OSC app does the mixing thing really well and comes with a brilliant template for logic.

I’m really looking for something which is easy to edit and sync as I am finding editing touch OSC to be a bit of a pain.


----------



## Havoc911 (Jan 13, 2018)

I tried the Metafader lemur template on an android tablet and it freaked Cubase out. I had a lot of trouble with track controls and crashes. There's a similar lemur template called qb2.5, but I think its XY pad is dedicated to quick controls and not MIDI CC. I couldn't find anything that did everything I wanted, so I got a touchscreen with Dtouch for mixing and commands/macros and I use a generic MIDI CC lemur template on my tablet for automating that stuff. 

I want to look into some of the solutions from 14bitmidi so that everything is done through the touchscreen, but his site is under maintenance at the moment.

I hope you find a solution that works for you.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 13, 2018)

composerguy78 said:


> I’m actually looking for something that does midi cc and also key switches and that kind of thing not really for mixing to be honest.
> 
> The touch OSC app does the mixing thing really well and comes with a brilliant template for logic.
> 
> I’m really looking for something which is easy to edit and sync as I am finding editing touch OSC to be a bit of a pain.


Give Metagrid a try. It is really, really easy to set up for CC changes, especially for artics etc. Works a treat for me, anyway, and it's cheap enough to take a punt.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 13, 2018)

Havoc911 said:


> I tried the Metafader lemur template on an android tablet and it freaked Cubase out. I had a lot of trouble with track controls and crashes. There's a similar lemur template called qb2.5, but I think its XY pad is dedicated to quick controls and not MIDI CC. I couldn't find anything that did everything I wanted, so I got a touchscreen with Dtouch for mixing and commands/macros and I use a generic MIDI CC lemur template on my tablet for automating that stuff.
> 
> I want to look into some of the solutions from 14bitmidi so that everything is done through the touchscreen, but his site is under maintenance at the moment.
> 
> I hope you find a solution that works for you.


MetaGrid is not like metafader, or the metagrid for Lemur. it is an iOS App that is completely standalone. And they have a different site for it.

http://metasystem.io


----------



## composerguy78 (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you! I will check it out and report back!


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk (Jan 14, 2018)

MIDI CC faders are coming sometime soon for Metagrid, but even without them it's been a fantastic app, and the support on it is great, the developer has always gotten back to me very quickly with answers to any questions I've had.


----------



## composerguy78 (Jan 15, 2018)

No midi CC faders? That is good to know. I will stick with what I have so far, or possibly use metagrid on a second iPad.
Thank you for pointing this out!


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 15, 2018)

Havoc911 said:


> I want to look into some of the solutions from 14bitmidi so that everything is done through the touchscreen, but his site is under maintenance at the moment.



That's cause the Dev is currently about to release CPU E and F 
Very excited about it!


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 15, 2018)

Metagrid is the best out of the apps I’ve used (Lemur, TouchOSC) for my workflow.

It’s so much easy and simple to set up. The developer has already put a huge amount of legwork in, so it’s ready to run in most DAW’s.

I tend to prefer ‘real’ faders though, so use my keyboard controller for that.


----------



## mburellmusic (Jan 16, 2018)

I use Metagrid on a second iPad for productivity and it works great. What's nice is that is that all the commands are already baked into the app. I use the MIDI Kinetics stuff for controlling my VIs. I love how I can export my Composer Tools presets as Expression Maps. They also just released a VST plugin that does their Recall feature on instrument tracks. The combination is great! I don't miss real faders at all.


----------



## Havoc911 (Jan 16, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> MetaGrid is not like metafader, or the metagrid for Lemur. it is an iOS App that is completely standalone. And they have a different site for it.
> 
> http://metasystem.io


Right, but the OP was asking for MIDI CC, which the lemur metafader template has and the standalone does not.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 20, 2018)

Havoc911 said:


> Right, but the OP was asking for MIDI CC, which the lemur metafader template has and the standalone does not.


Oh fair enough
From where I read it, it sounded like the two versions were not being clearly explained
I use Composer Tools Pro for MIDI CC Faders and others

Apologies


----------

